# Do you know about B & J guitars ?(Model Serenader)



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi!

I would to know if someone knows about B&J guitar especially the serenader model
here's a few pics

















Theres something weird about it...the input jack is 1/8 instead of 1/4.Is that normal to you or it was modified?Plus the input jack is kinda under the pickgard
Heres a pic of it








And i know its hard to tell like that but if someone would have an idea of it age
the pu is a "Kent wc-40"









Thanks

Frank


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't know much about the guitar (a rebranded Kent I guess). B&J have been around since 1931

From their website: 

Located in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada, B&J Music Ltd. is a leading Canadian full-line importer and distributor of musical products. From our headquarters just outside of Toronto we service accounts nationwide, with a dedicated team of field sales professionals backed up by our inside sales, customer service and operations teams at our head office. A member of the KMC Music family since 1994 and of Fender Musical Instruments since 2008, B&J proudly represents a broad array of the finest brands in the music products industry. 

B&J Music is proud to be one of the oldest companies in the Canadian music products industry. It was in 1931 that George L. Hornberger opened his first office on University Avenue in Toronto as the official representative of Buegeleisen & Jacobson for Canada, Central America, South America and the West Indies. To cover this “modest” territory he traveled by rail and steamer, with a trunkload of miniature samples to show his customers. Orders were processed by mail or telegraph. Information on inventory availability was weeks or months out of date, and stock was often dependent on the next sailing date of the ships. 

A glance through the B&J catalogue from 1939 (shown right) indicates that accordions ruled the day, followed closely by violins and band instruments, though guitars and banjos were making strong inroads. 

Fast-forward to today, and see how things have changed. These days, B&J customers have instant online access to inventory selection and availability 24/7 via our KMCOnline B2B website. During evenings or weekends, a customer can instantly reserve a specific instrument and have it shipped the next business day. Dealer computers talk directly to our own to replenish fast moving stock based on that day’s sales. Product specifications, photos and information are readily available online via the Internet. And we, at B&J, proudly offer you all of these unique tools to help you meet the ever-growing demands of today’s light-speed pace of business. 

As much as things have changed however, some things never go out of style. In 1931, George L. Hornberger made his commitment to “maintain a reputation for quality and service, stand behind every article we sell, and offer greater service and a wider variety of distinctive merchandise than ever before”. This pledge remains as one of the cornerstones behind the success we enjoy to this very day. More than ever, it is our goal to become your preferred choice for musical products in Canada, and we stand ready to ensure this mission is carried out. 
2010 © B&J Music Ltd., All Rights Reserved. As part of our commitment to improve design and quality of our instruments, B&J Music reserves the right to change pricing and specifications without notice. Terms of Use | Privacy Policy


----------

